# modern alternatives to Sidewinder X8 mouse



## RoutedScripter (Mar 9, 2013)

I just don't like any of the mouses logitech, razer and steelseries make, I really don't care about the performance since I won't be using for hardcore FPS and care more about handling in multitasking desktop environment but still being great for gaming as well RTS ..etc

I dislike small mouses, I also dislike the "equivalent" in size logitech mouse that is really fat on the bottom, the position of the fingers is what I totally dislike and I don't want to spend months re-calibrating my mind and getting used to it.

So I'm just going to buy the X8 if i can't find anything else, it's all about the handling, every other specs are fine with my needs.


It was quite a dumb thing I did, i had the X5 mouse, then I bought the SidewinderTM which I thought was the latest, turned out to be the first ones, and I did some rage, broken or either loosened some stuff; i took it apart and I can see the middle click button is a bil long internal button very very bad build choice as the buttn is able to swivel and get out of position so the clicks don't register and it's making me even more enraged by the fact. 

I just hope it's heavy, if not, I'll throw the battery out and replace with some heavy metal, I'm using wired mode anyways. I'll fix it no matter what, i just absolutely don't want anything from logitech razer or steelseries, I don't even know much about the market so sometimes I'll just stay away from reseaching, so that's why I made this thread.

I looked on the websites, nothing looks similar, I just don't want to look it's an eyesore , Mamba maybe but many switchers said Sidewinder has better handling.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 9, 2013)

Sort of has a similar shape to the Corsair mice, but of course the button layout is different.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 9, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> Sort of has a similar shape to the Corsair mice, but of course the button layout is different.



Great, found something similar:

http://www.corsair.com/en/gaming-peripherals/gaming-mice/corsair-raptor-lm3-gaming-mouse-847.html



But not sure, the biggest thing I don't like is the curve in for the thumb ... would have to see and try it in person. But what the heck, I may as well buy it and then send it back if it's not feeling right.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 9, 2013)

You can take a look at the RAT mice if shape and weight is your concern. Otherwise just get another Sidewinder.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 10, 2013)

Well I didn't expect that many problems ... could anyone affirm this, because I'll totally lose my mind if I have another mouse with middle-click button unresponsive when closing firefox tabs not to mention mouse sensor lags and other shit. 

Microsoft SideWinder X8 Black  Mouse - Newegg.com

I hope those are just isolated issues from those who raged and damaged the mouse, the thought of that is the only thing making me buy it, because I did raged quite bit (back a few years), but it wasn't that hard at all.


"scroll button,
it works on my windows. but not on my browser (that's internet explorer)
"

This is scary thought, everyone with 1 to 3 socre is talking about the mouse being totally wacky, I hope it's just drivers at the time. Also some people said without drivers it works better.


----------



## tokyoduong (Mar 11, 2013)

Ruski, finding a replacement mouse and keyboard is always such a pain. Your best bet is going with the same mouse. I would try out the products first before you buy it. Find a friend that have it or buy a used one first. 

I am currently attached to my Sidewinder X4 keyboard and especially the Logitech G500 mouse. The only possible future upgrade in the future I can see is the K90 keyboard. As for the mouse, I am still on the search for another worthy of loosening the death grip I have on my G500.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah, thanks for the encouraging words, I just ordered the X8 an I'll see what happens now that I still have the chance, only one single etailer had it in whole area.


----------



## Chummmleee (Mar 11, 2013)

Steel series has a very solid selection of mouses they're simple & have pretty good dpi for the price for example the sensei raw is great mouse, IMO it's extremely light and barely has any internals for only 70$ I suggest it I have the naga as well and the sensei is much better just my thoughts =)


----------



## tokyoduong (Mar 11, 2013)

Chummmleee said:


> Steel series has a very solid selection of mouses they're simple & have pretty good dpi for the price for example the sensei raw is great mouse, IMO it's extremely light and barely has any internals for only 70$ I suggest it I have the naga as well and the sensei is much better just my thoughts =)



I think we've come to a point where DPI isn't everything anymore. Much like the megapixel race in cameras and gigahertz race in CPUs. There are plenty of mice out there that will beat the 5700 dpi on my G500. However, none of them seem to do much better in real usage despite all the crazy claims by marketing. I've had the naga and I've returned it very quickly. There are too many new mice out there now with insane number of buttons that I can't fathom to ever fully utilize it.
IMO comfort should be first priority since gamers will use it for 2+hr session. Before I've met my G500, every other mouse seems to break my wrist after extended gaming.


----------



## Chummmleee (Mar 11, 2013)

I totally agree about the comfort as a gamer who spends at least 7 hours + gaming a day comfort is key, How ever, I like change and new things so when you get a new mouse you can't guarantee comfort right away. I defiantly had to get used to the way it felt but now I love it.  I usually play league which is a very mouse oriented game but I can say I hate the way a mouse and keyboard feel on shooters but I'm getting better lol


----------



## tokyoduong (Mar 11, 2013)

7+ hours????? CHUMMMLEEEEEE GET BACK TO WORK!!


----------



## Chummmleee (Mar 11, 2013)

Haha, 7 hours is nothing baby!


----------

